# Wireless CPU



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there a CPU that can be used with both a wireless powertap and a wireless srm?

Something that will give accurate power readings.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Garmin 500 and 705.
as I mentioned in your earlier post, go to competitivecyclist and they have a list of what works with what


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The Joule should do it as well.


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

+1 for the Joule 2.0 - my 3 samples of the Garmin Edge 500 were all riddled with bugs, which are still getting worked out, if you look at the garmin forums. I've been loving my Joule 2.0 with a quarq. 

The Joule supports ANT+, and the latest SRM does too (link, so any ANT+ enabled head unit will work, and there are many. 

Clearly the top 3 at this point are the Joule 2.0, the Edge 500, and the Edge 705. 

If you are into interval training, have a higher interest in analysis, and are more cncerned about data quality, I'd go for the Joule. 

If you are interested in GPS, don't care too much about lost rides or data, and want a simple device, go for the Edge 500 or if you need navigation the 705. 

Please check out the Garmin forums before buying one though: they will tell you how bad the firmware situation is with the Edge you want to buy at that moment in time: The Garmin Edge 500 has been all but useless is training with power until a recent firmware update (e.g. it froze and lost your entire ride's data when you hit the lap button), and after that update (4.2) new bugs appeared. Garmin's support is also abysmal, so be prepared to support the device yourself.


----------

